# Valentines Day Offers - 20% and Freebies!



## Clean and Shiny (Mar 3, 2007)

Hey everyone!

If you're not subscribed to our email newsletter or following us on our social media channels, we have had a fantastic offer over the weekend!

SAVE 20% on ALL Labocosmetica products using code - CUPIDO

SAVE 15% on ALL The Rag Company products using code - ILOVEYOU

Reveive a FREE The Rag Company Eaglet 500 8x8 towel with ALL orders over the value of £10

Enjoy some savings this Valentines Day :argie:

Dave


----------

